# Editing posts subject to pre-moderation



## srw (24 Sep 2016)

Specifically ones in the helmet dungeon. I can understand why it's not sensible to allow editing of posts once they've been allowed through moderation, but I can think of good reasons why a poster might want to delete a post once it's been put live.

Equally, I can think of good reasons why it would be helpful to be able to edit or delete a post while it's waiting for approval. At the moment, as far as I can tell, nothing helmet-related can be edited or deleted at all by the poster.


----------



## Shaun (24 Sep 2016)

srw said:


> Specifically ones in the helmet dungeon. I can understand why it's not sensible to allow editing of posts once they've been allowed through moderation, but I can think of good reasons why a poster might want to delete a post once it's been put live.
> 
> Equally, I can think of good reasons why it would be helpful to be able to edit or delete a post while it's waiting for approval. At the moment, as far as I can tell, nothing helmet-related can be edited or deleted at all by the poster.


Just click 'report' under your post and tell us what you'd like changing and we'll sort it for you. 

Cheers,
Shaun


----------



## jefmcg (10 Oct 2016)

The new helmet sub-forum has all messages moderated. For those sensible enough *NOT* to post there, it means when you post your article, it appears with this at the top:






It would be a nice feature if you could edit or delete your posting before it is moderated. I understand why you can't do so afterwards, but it's frustrating to see a typo or a subsequent posting that makes yours redundant and not be able to do anything about it, even though it hasn't been seen by anyone else yet.

If editing isn't an option, just a delete button would be enough.


----------



## summerdays (10 Oct 2016)

If you have something you want changed you could report the post and a mod could change it for you? Though I'm just about to get ready for work so it will be a bit later if it's me or someone else!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> The new helmet sub-forum has all messages moderated. _*For those sensible enough to post there*_, [...].


Are you implying that there's a sensibleness threshold, below which one is unable to post in that area? My casual observations seem to suggest the reverse.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Oct 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> Are you implying that there's a sensibleness threshold, below which one is unable to post in that area? My casual observations seem to suggest the reverse.


It's referring to a PM sent out by the Mods. You were invited to continue posting in the thread as you had been deemed sensible enough in a poll carried out by the staff. Did you not get one?


----------



## jefmcg (10 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> If you have something you want changed you could report the post and a mod could change it for you? Though I'm just about to get ready for work so it will be a bit later if it's me or someone else!


 Yeah, it's really for those errors that aren't worth wasting a moderator's time with, say homonyms like "to much" "you're favourite helmet" etc.

Or maybe little ones like a missing "not"?


Dogtrousers said:


> Are you implying that there's a sensibleness threshold, below which one is unable to post in that area? My casual observations seem to suggest the reverse.


Oops. Fixed my original to be what I meant to say.

Anyway, my thought was if it was an easy fix to turn on edit/delete before moderation, it would be useful.

Edit: just saw the last thing that I wanted to edit. I quoted someone's post, and as it was a series of quotes from other posts with a line between each, the quote has 20 empty lines. Would like to trim them, but not worth bugging a moderator to do it.

Edit 2: bless! a mod took out all the empty lines! Thanks! That's probably enough exclamation marks!!


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Oct 2016)

I just reset my "ignore nodes" and had a peek inside. It's no fun there any more. I might even leave it un-ignored.


----------



## summerdays (10 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Edit: just saw the last thing that I wanted to edit. I quoted someone's post, and as it was a series of quotes from other posts with a line between each, the quote has 20 empty lines. Would like to trim them, but not worth bugging a moderator to do it.



Hopefully the post is edited as you would like now, though obviously your original query about editing still stands. 

But in the case of a significant missing NOT that would completely change what you had to say then go ahead and report definitely. Or copy the post and put something at the top of the previous post asking the mod to delete the previous version which has errors in? perhaps in Capital letters (and then we could edit that line out when it's posted too?


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Oct 2016)

User13710 said:


> I noticed yesterday that Mods can post in there immediately, which seems as ridiculous as other people's posts being pre-moderated, and most unfair.


Yours was an oversight for which I apologise, I was working on my mobile phone and thought I had clicked on all the awaiting moderation posts before engaging with the site as myself. Unfortunately I missed your one with my sausage fingers.

I am already in the habit of attending to moderation first, before (and to the detriment of) my time as myself on here.

Missing your post was not intentional.


Also it was a surprise to me 1st post in there since being made a moderator. However it is the way in which either the site software works or Shaun as the highest level user has set the site up to operate and entrusted the mods not to abuse by posting outside of the UG&R.
I'm sure if any of us did abuse such a minor privilege then the reports would fly in very quickly, so what would be the point other than to antagonise the boss


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Oct 2016)

@jefmcg for my part, bug away, the practice is good for me and I do appreciate how an inadvertent typo can grind ones gears when one can't get back to fix it. 

*runs to hide from my fellow mods*


----------



## srw (11 Oct 2016)

Can you get a thread-level TMN?

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/editing-posts-subject-to-pre-moderation.207715/


----------



## shouldbeinbed (11 Oct 2016)

*mod hat* 

Merged threads for Shaun's advice here too. 

@jefmcg particularly FYI.


----------



## jefmcg (11 Oct 2016)

Sorry @srw, didn't even think to look for another thread.

The premoderation is pretty deleterious to a coherent discussion. We get hours of "silence" followed by multiple posts that say nearly but not quite the same thing. Someone coming to the thread will wonder why all the posters are ignoring each other. If go back after posting, the first "unread" posts is the one after your last post that was moderated, so you have to scroll/page back to see the posts that were made before yours but have only just become visible. Then of course there are the peevish posts asking why other posts survived moderation. It all makes carrying on a sensible dialogue very difficult**.

**Edit: Or is that the point?


----------



## EnPassant (12 Oct 2016)

Not a fan of pre-moderation, I'm still new(ish) here, but even I can work out who is likely to attack whom (and why). I can live with that, so can any adult. If it gets over the top, there are enough mods to fix it fast enough. The break to the flow by making everyone wait until a mod can be asked to approve comments is worse in my view. As a mod elsewhere historically I would rather re-act than pro-act.
Others have already pointed this out, just adding one to the swell.


----------



## summerdays (12 Oct 2016)

On the other hand from a moderator point of view, it seems as if people are moderating their posts themselves as they know the moderator will see it first. I think the quality of the discussion has improved.


----------



## Dogtrousers (12 Oct 2016)

Ah yes, helmet threads. Famous for their coherent discussion. They are noted for their coherence.


----------



## winjim (12 Oct 2016)

summerdays said:


> On the other hand from a moderator point of view, it seems as if people are moderating their posts themselves as they know the moderator will see it first. I think the quality of the discussion has improved.


I actually recently read and posted in there for the first time in ages. Mainly because there was that new review published so there was actually something worth discussing, but it was nice under the new mod system, it felt like people were actually spending time to think about what they were posting. Things across the forum can get a bit fast paced at times so it's good to slow things down and give everybody a chance to contribute.


----------

